# Happy Birthday, epackage!!!



## Rockhounder55 (Jul 11, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Jim!! Hope it's a good one. []  ~Mike


----------



## Road Dog (Jul 11, 2011)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## peejrey (Jul 11, 2011)

Happy Birthday!!!
 Have a good one!!!!


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jul 11, 2011)

I concur. Best to ya.


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 11, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Jim.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Jul 11, 2011)

Happy........

 BIRTHDAY!!!! []


----------



## epackage (Jul 11, 2011)

Thank You all so much !!!


----------



## Plumbata (Jul 11, 2011)

Happy birthday! May you enjoy at least 47 more!


----------



## epackage (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanx Plum...I hope to


----------



## bombboy (Jul 11, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY Jim and many more to come.

 Mark


----------



## ajohn (Jul 11, 2011)

Happy B-Day Jim.Best wishes,Anthony-J.


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 11, 2011)

Happy Birthday Jim!

 I think Marilyn sang it best...


----------



## cobaltbot (Jul 11, 2011)

All of Paterson celebrates today!  Happy Birthday E!!


----------



## Steve/sewell (Jul 11, 2011)

Happy Birthday Jim,enjoy 47 ,48 and 49,these next couple of years,you are about to go down the other side of the mountain in life where the course is rockier and more challenging.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 11, 2011)

Happy B Day E your gittin old [8D]


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 11, 2011)

Hope your day is a Happy one Jim[]


----------



## Jim (Jul 11, 2011)

Happy birthday, Jim!  ~Jim


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 11, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Steve/sewell
> 
> Happy Birthday Jim,enjoy 47 ,48 and 49,these next couple of years,you are about to go down the other side of the mountain in life where the course is rockier and more challenging.


 
 Hell yeah E he is right kinda, life is more rockier, and more challenging! but don't let that stop you!You make is sound so depressing Steve[]  I am on the other side of that mountain x 2   52  August 20th. You have to keep climbing that ladder of life man.
      How is that for a freakin good old age  pep talk E??? Bhahahah! AGE IS but A ------------  # []


----------



## RED Matthews (Jul 11, 2011)

Have a HAPPY One Jim.  RED Matthews


----------



## bottlekid76 (Jul 11, 2011)

Happy Birthday Jim! []

 ~Tim


----------



## bostaurus (Jul 11, 2011)

Hope you have had a great birthday.


----------



## Stardust (Jul 11, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY Jim ~
 To one really super duper
 member ~ I hope you are
 having a fantastic day ~


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 11, 2011)

Best wishes, Jimbo!
 UR only as old as you feel... []


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Jul 11, 2011)

Hope you have a great one Jim! []


----------



## Dugout (Jul 11, 2011)

Best Wishes on Your Special Day!


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Jul 11, 2011)

Happy Birthday![]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 11, 2011)

Hey Jim,...Happy BIRTHDAY!![]


----------



## slag pile digger (Jul 11, 2011)

Jim, Hope you have a really Good one  Mike


----------



## epackage (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanx so much everyone, I know I'm an abrasive loudmouth and I rub many people the wrong way, so the birthday wishes really mean alot to me....Thanx again.....Jim


----------



## PrivyCheese (Jul 11, 2011)

Did ya' think I would forget you!.....No way.....Happy Birthday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

   You Rat Bastahd!!!!!!!!!!!!LOLOLOLOL Have a great day.


----------



## epackage (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanx PC....[8D]


----------



## BRIAN S. (Jul 11, 2011)

Happy Birthday !


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Jul 11, 2011)

Jim BoB................hope ya had a good one.

 Maybe I should call  ya  '60grit'[]


----------



## epackage (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanx Brian and Pat...[]


----------



## carobran (Jul 11, 2011)

_HAPPY BIRTHDAY![sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=tongue.gif]_


----------



## TROG (Jul 11, 2011)

Hi Jim,

 All the best for  today,

 David


----------



## epackage (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanx Dave...[]


----------



## Blackglass (Jul 12, 2011)

Happy birthday to youuuu


----------



## SAbottles (Jul 12, 2011)

Hey Jim; very belated birthday wishes, been travelling & only just got back on the Forum. Hope you had a great day - & yes, we do actually get snow over in sunny South Africa !! -


----------



## SAbottles (Jul 12, 2011)

Ahh! Not really belated, was confused by the "wrong way round" you people over there write the date !! [:-]  But hope you have a great day anyway and don't end up fighting "tooth & nail" with anyone:


----------



## epackage (Jul 12, 2011)

Thank You Mike and Dale, much appreciated....Jim


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jul 12, 2011)

Hope it was a great one Jim. Hope you 'spear' a few good bottles this year.


----------



## BellwoodBoys (Jul 12, 2011)

Happy birthday! I hope you get lots of Paterson NJ bottles.ill look through my collection for you.[][][]


----------



## epackage (Jul 13, 2011)

Thanx BBB and BB's....[8D]


----------



## andy volkerts (Jul 13, 2011)

[]Happy birthday Jim, and may you have many more.......Andy


----------

